# Good MR2 cheap candidate for conversion



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks to be in pretty good condition: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Toyota/auction-321838100.htm

There's a few of us doing/done MR2 conversions so there's a fair amount of support around.

Sam.


----------



## rwt33 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice spotting Sam! I'm feeling ripped off now having seen the price


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Could have had mine when I changed my project idea.
All the ICE stuff has been removed and an adaptor plate started for the bell housing.
The car is spotless and rust free with no damage and I had it for sale for £300 in the UK, the wheels would get that on their own.
No takers, EV or MR2 club.








I am now breaking it for parts and someone wants half the stripped out shell so it may well get sawn in half soon.
What a waste.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

My MR2 cost me $380 with a blown bottom end and deregistered. I made most of that back selling off the engine parts that I didn't need. I could've made more but I was quite destructive with my deICEing.

It pays to be your own wrecker. 

Sam.


----------

